# Ridge Road Station Train Races



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

This Saturday, May 17, 10am to 4pm at Ridge Road Station Rt 104 Holley, NY is the spring Train Races event. The races themselves featuring rocket powered as well as electric trains take place at 2pm. Usually luminaries such as Lewis Polk, Bachmann and LGB reps are on hand. 
RRS is an amazing store chock full of trains, Christmas stuff and other toys for young and old. "Peter's Starter Set", the demonstration layout of owner Peter Mills, is a sight to see with highly detailed scenery. See their website www.ridgeroadstation.com They have movies you can view so you can see the store even if you can't visit in person. 
My cohorts and I will be running live steam all day on my portable track so be sure to stop by and say hello and bring a steamer to run if you wish. Usual disclaimer 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom, 
It would be great if you could take some pictures of the races and post them for us bunch that can't take it in personally. 
Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Gary, 
I am not a photographer and am usually busy the whole time with my live steam layout. Scot Lawrence ususally takes pics but won't be there so our best bet is "Leftfretguy" Matt Stolzenfels and he usually photographs the live steam stuff but maybe he'd go over to the train races to shoot. 
Lots of Canadians frequent RRS so depending on where "mid Ontario" is it would be a fun road trip for you some time. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't heard about the train races for a couple years. Glad to see they're still doing them!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a few pics from a Train race a few years ago. 














































Not great shots but it gives you an idea of what things were like 6-8 years ago. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck Walters, Don Sauer and Tom Bowdler, Train Races, 9/13/2003. 
Set up in the parking lot of Ridge Road station, with Tom's portable track. 









Rocket-powered train races underway! 

and lets see if this works..this is my first attempt at a youtube video: 




Scot


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas and Scot, 
Thanks for the great pics especially the video. See what you all are missing? Great fun! It's hard to see for the spectators but there are guys standing on the deck at the end of the track with big foam mits to "catch" the rocket trains if they're still going at the end. Sometimes there is a guy who adds to the track at the end of the deck purposely shooting his rocket train off the end, into the air and onto the grass below. Must be the long WNY winters. 
Wow, '03 that's my first portable track. Who'd you say that guy on the left is, Chuck somebody or other? He looks sorta familiar. 
Unfortunately the forecast isn't great for Saturday but we've never had a total washout so come one, come all for fun in Holley, NY at Ridge Road Station. 
Tom


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I will try to get some pictures of the train races, I usually forget they are going on because Im enjoying the live steam stuff too much. Thank goodness for the rain that way I don't have to worry about shooting into the sun/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
I will also stop in Medina before the train races so that the boys can see Thomas! 
Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

that is just tooo coool..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish they would do them on the west coast..., I'm ready!


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 05/14/2008 6:12 AM
Hi Gary, 
I am not a photographer and am usually busy the whole time with my live steam layout. Scot Lawrence ususally takes pics but won't be there so our best bet is "Leftfretguy" Matt Stolzenfels and he usually photographs the live steam stuff but maybe he'd go over to the train races to shoot. 
Lots of Canadians frequent RRS so depending on where "mid Ontario" is it would be a fun road trip for you some time. 
Best, 
Tom






Thanks anyway Tom, it was just a thought and I appreciate the race info. I live north of Toronto a ways and am about about 5+ hours from Ridge Road Station. We have some very good friends that live in Holley and I slip over to RRS(what a great place)when we visit them, so I'm very familiar with the area. 
I am tied up this weekend but I'll have to watch for the date in future and and get down to see the fun. Sure looks like a great time! 
Thanks to those that posted the pictures. 
Gary


----------

